# Need some Nightly Rates for Marriott Harbour Lake over Christmas



## Beachspace (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm staying 23rd to 30th, need an extra room for a couple of nights during that week. 

let me know what you have!


----------



## Beachspace (Dec 11, 2018)

Anything available for Dec 29th in Orlando for under $100/night? Even a studio will work. Or maybe 2 nights (Dec 28 & 29) can work too..


----------



## Pam1001 (Dec 15, 2018)

Beachspace said:


> Anything available for Dec 29th in Orlando for under $100/night? Even a studio will work. Or maybe 2 nights (Dec 28 & 29) can work too..


I have a studio for the whole week Dec 22-29, $500


----------



## Beachspace (Dec 18, 2018)

Pam1001 said:


> I have a studio for the whole week Dec 22-29, $500


at Harbour lake?


----------



## Pam1001 (Dec 18, 2018)

Beachspace said:


> at Harbour lake?


It's in Westgate , now sold


----------



## Beachspace (Dec 19, 2018)

Pam1001 said:


> It's in Westgate , now sold


Great but I said it has to be Marriott Harbour lake...


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 19, 2018)

Please note that the maximum asking price on this forum is $100 per night.


----------



## Beachspace (Dec 26, 2018)

who offered more than $100?


----------

